# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr στις 03/07/2013

## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση n@utilia.gr στις 3 Ιουλίου 2013 Και ώρα 19:30*

Το καλοκαίρι είναι εδώ και το n@utilia.gr δεν θα μπορούσε να μην πάει θάλασσα για καφεδάκι.
Σας περιμένουμε όλους στο BREEZ CAFE, να συναντήσουμε ξανά τους φίλους μας, 
να γνωρίσουμε νέους, να συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε σχέδια για το καλοκαίρι.
Το Breeze βρίσκεται στην Μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου (ΚΑΦΕ- ΜΠΑΡ) Κτίριο 6 Τηλ.: 210-9889094 breeze@anelixis.info

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και ο karavofanatikos θα είναι εκεί! Τι πιο ωραίο από ένα δροσιστικό διάλλειμα πλάι στο κύμα και για παρέα την πιο δεμένη θαλασσινή οικογένεια να ανταλλάσει αρμυρισμένες θύμησες! Τα λέμε την Τετάρτη λοιπόν!

----------


## nektarios15

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή ανυπομονώ να σας δω από κοντά!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αλλαγή σημείου συνάντησης.
Η συνάντηση μας θα γίνει στο Breeze στην Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου.

Η ώρα και η μέρα συνάντησης παραμένουν ίδιες.

breeeze.jpg



*ΒRΕΕΖΕ Cafe
(ΚΑΦΕ-ΜΠΑΡ)Κτίριο 6
Τηλ.: 210-9889094
breeze@anelixis.info


*

----------


## giorgos....

Μέσα εννοείται....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Συνάντηση n@utilia.gr στις 3 Ιουλίου 2013 Και ώρα 19:30*
> 
> Το καλοκαίρι είναι εδώ και το n@utilia.gr δεν θα μπορούσε να μην πάει θάλασσα για καφεδάκι.
> Σας περιμένουμε όλους στο BREEZ CAFE, να συναντήσουμε ξανά τους φίλους μας, 
> να γνωρίσουμε νέους, να συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε σχέδια για το καλοκαίρι.
> Το Breeze βρίσκεται στην Μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου (ΚΑΦΕ- ΜΠΑΡ) Κτίριο 6 Τηλ.: 210-9889094 breeze@anelixis.info


37° 55.764΄ Β 23° 41.100΄ Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στο Φλοίσβο) 
Breeze1.jpgbreeze.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oλίγον ξαφνικό,υπέθετα από Σεπτέμβριο,αλλά μέσα είμαι :Tears Of Joy: .
Λείπει ο Μάρτης απ'τή Σαρακοστή; :Fat:

----------


## Spyros

Μέσα κι εγώ!

----------


## evridiki

Συμμετοχή και για μένα! 
Καλημέρα και καλό μηνα σε όλους μας!  :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

Βήμα βήμα πρός το BREEZE cafe..

DSC_1715.jpg

DSC_1712.jpg

DSC_1711.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Βήμα βήμα πρός το BREEZE cafe..

DSC_1710.jpg

DSC_1708.jpg

DSC_1709.jpg

----------


## ppgk2005

ρε παιδιά έρχεστε στη γειτονιά μου και δεν μπορώ να έρθω από την αρχή.... μέχρι τι ώρα προβλέπεται η "κίνηση";;;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ρε παιδιά έρχεστε στη γειτονιά μου και δεν μπορώ να έρθω από την αρχή.... μέχρι τι ώρα προβλέπεται η "κίνηση";;;


Συνήσθως επειδή η παρέα είναι καλή πάμε μέχρι αργά.

----------


## ppgk2005

> Συνήσθως επειδή η παρέα είναι καλή πάμε μέχρι αργά.


Τέλεια, θα περάσω έστω και αργότερα.....

----------


## karavofanatikos

¶λλη μία όμορφη συνάντηση έλαβε χώρα χθες στον εξίσου όμορφο χώρο του Breeze. Η καλή παρέα και η άφθονη κουβέντα, συνέθεσαν ένα απολαυστικό απόγευμα. Πιστεύω σύντομα να έχουμε κάτι ανάλογο. Εις το επανιδείν λοιπόν!

Καλό Καλοκαίρι σε όλους σας! 

DSCN3768.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όπως αναφέρει και karavofanatikos περάσαμε πολύ καλά να είσαστε καλά, Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους  για την Συμμετοχή σας !!!

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΩΝ  ΜΕΛΩΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια συναντηση παλιων και νεων μελων σε ενα μερος που θυμιζει μοντε καρλο

----------


## nektarios15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη συνάντηση του NAUTILIA με εξαιρετική παρέα, σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα!

----------


## P@vlos

Και γω με την σειρά μου να σας ευχαριστήσω. Περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα και χάρηκα για την γνωριμία και απο κοντά με όλους! Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε!  :Smile:

----------

